# Hamsters and lettuce



## princessxcx (Mar 19, 2009)

My hamster has a rotastak cage n the water is at the other end of the cage through tubes but she doesnt seem to like going through the tube we were worried she wasnt drinking so i gave her some wet lettuce as id read it somewhere..but now ive read lettuce is bad for hamsters now i feel really worried


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I give all of my hamsters lettuce and they love it. 

I think it is bad in huge amounts but a little bit will not hurt...and if you hammie isn't drinking then it was a good idea. You could also try cucumber...hammies love it! :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's ok to give in small amounts, large amounts can cause wet tail in syrians and severe diahorrea is other hamsters


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

One of my old dwarfs jelly had wetttail & survived it....

But i wouldnt recomend to much of it 


GET RID OF ROTASTAK PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSSE im begging you!

hamsters are not happy in rotastak!

Xx


----------



## princessxcx (Mar 19, 2009)

i know i really regret getting the rotastak cage got caught up cos its pink! 

i hate it! she doesnt like the tube so she stays in the main bit which i dont think is big enough n its making it harder to handle her as it opens from the top... weve only had her for 3 days now so im worried if i move her cage again it will stress her out.. what cages are best?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

princessxcx said:


> i know i really regret getting the rotastak cage got caught up cos its pink!
> 
> i hate it! she doesnt like the tube so she stays in the main bit which i dont think is big enough n its making it harder to handle her as it opens from the top... weve only had her for 3 days now so im worried if i move her cage again it will stress her out.. what cages are best?


Have a look on the Hamster Bargains thread, there are some lovely cages on there and other members have already said which are suitable for Syrians and which are for Dwarfs.
Also I bought a rotastack for my mice and they escaped, I complained via the customer service phone number on the box and they sent a complete refund as I said it was unsuitable for the intended purpose, if your hamster can't easily get through the tubes you could try that.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too would avoid lettuce, cucumber would be a better alternative!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Just get her a new wire top plastic bottom

Or a savic rody hamster cage they are fab & roomy!! 

she wont be to upset to be moved dont worry  
Xx


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

iceberg lettus gives off a toxic gas, you are taught this when learning to be a cook. it needs wasing often. basically due to this i avoid this type of lettuce

you should only give them small amounts of the other types as it has a high water content in which can cause liver problems in hamsters.


----------



## princessxcx (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys  no more lettuce and a new cage for Lula ! x


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I would either sell your rotastak on ebay or craigslist and get a tank for a syrrian. They are pretty good. I wouldn't recomend plastic though. Wired cages are really good too, you can get really big ones on ebay at reasonable prices. Oh and make sure the bottom isn't wired because it can make their feet bleed, it has to be plastic on the bottom half.


----------



## princessxcx (Mar 19, 2009)

omg i left my bf lookin after the hamster this weekend n he got back last night n the wheel had come loose on ehr cage n she got out  he thought id come bak n played a trick on him but he found her in a cupboard thank god!! 

poor little thing! i hate those cagesss!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

oh my...thank goodness you found her...

my Syrian hammie escaped last night too...maybe they were looking for each other!! hehe x


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I keep my bedroom door shut incase of escapes because it is much easier to catch the robos if I don't have to chase them down a hallway! Syrian's are easier to catch imo leave some food out and they'll run after it.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheri escaped last night aswell!! 

Freaky! 

i watched him climbb down chances cage then patricks them onto the comp and down the curtain!! 

like a mini 007!!

^^


----------

